# Working With Honey



## mountainhigh45 (Jan 29, 2011)

I recently started a new line of honey truffles and we are having a lot of problems working with the honey. For a while, we were warming up the honey in order to make it easy to squeeze out of a squeeze bottle. However, once the honey cools again, it turns grainy. When we squeeze the honey from the bottle at room temp, it is very difficult and time consuming, as the honey is too think.

Does anyone know of a tool, similar to a marinade injector, that could more powerfully squeeze the honey without making a huge, sticky mess?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Just a suggestion - why don't you keep the honey inside a Bain Marie/Double Boiler? Maybe something like a 9-pan on a steam tray?

IDK what your work area looks like, but there has to be a coffee pot or shelf or something ajacent to a stove or something else warm.

I would fill two or three squeeze bottles full of your product - keep two in a steam tray and use one. Rotate them as needed so you're always using a "friendly" temperature.

If you find squeeze bottles that don't suck, please share. I have had my share of tops blowing off and ejaculating contents all over the plate I'm working on. Very frustrating.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

HEY _*mountainhigh45*_, if you just send me some of your _"finished product"_, I'll give it a taste and see what I can come up with to help you out. I love honey. I'll be happy enough to eat anything you make using honey as the focus ingredient. I don't need any bees though.


----------



## mountainhigh45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Another issue is that we make these truffles once every 3 or 4 days, so we can warm it up, but it will cool down again and then get grainy. Perhaps it's possible to get it always in a warm water bath, but we are working in tight quarters already.

Re. the squeeze bottle issue, I hear ya. Most are made of such cheap quality. We wear them out quickly. However, the cheapness allows us to buy more easily.

@ IceMan, honey is fantastic, but what a PAIN to work with!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Might want to store your honey in the freezer between uses. It shouldn't freeze and

take less time to heat in the hot water.

pan


----------



## mountainhigh45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting suggestion. I didn't know honey doesn't freeze. I'll have to try that.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

This looks like a nifty solutioon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...field-keywords=norpro+honey+dispenser&x=0&y=0


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

That is really cool. It's a very bad thing too. LOL. I got this feeling that before today is over, even though I have absolutely no need for one of those, I'll be ordering one just because it's cool. Thanks _*Gunnar*_, your little find is gonna cost me about $20.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

no, it's on sale and says it's eligible for super free shipping so that's under 15 bucks/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif That's enough left over for a 22oz Lagunitas /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Listen wiseguy, you gotta spend _*over* *$25*_ to get FREE Shipping. Didn't your mother ever tell you,_ "There's ALWAYS a catch"_. On top of that, they stick some Victorinox knives at the bottom as extra deals. It's like cheap drugs on the street. They draw you in with the _"deal"_ then *WAMMO!* they get you for all the extra stuff. Now I don't have any personal experiences like that, but I've seen it on a lot of cop TV shows.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Me?  I just keep my honey in the "spare" oven, it's not very hot, but nice and warm, like around 80-90 F.  I keep my corn syrup and molaasess in there too.

The girls up front keep their honey liquid by putting the squeeze bottle on a plate and the plate ontop of the coffee machine where it's always warm.

If the honey's in a plastic container, I usually can nuke it too.


----------

